# Coche que cambia de sentido con sensores



## azigta (May 10, 2011)

Hola quiero hacer un coche pequeñito con dos sensores, uno alante y otro atras, y que cuando uno de los sensores, que mande la señal a un chip, que cambie la polarizacion de los motores, y que giren hacia el lado contrairario al que estaban girando. Como lo hago? Quiero decir, que chip, y que sensores? Tengo que programar el chip? Si es asi, como? Quiero haceqlo de esa manera, a ver si podeis ayudarme. Gracias!


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2011)

> Como lo hago? Quiero decir, que chip, y que sensores? Tengo que programar el chip? Si es asi, como?


 
Hay muchas maneras de hacerlo....

mi pregunta es.... si ya vas hacer algo que no tienes ni (P) idea, porque no haces una nave espacial o un satelite??? digo que valga la pena... 

yo diria que comiences por encender un led o hacer mover un motorcito...

por otro lado por ahi en alguno de mis mensajes coloque un esquema completo para un coche como el que necesitas pero con puros TTL fam 74... o podrias buscar otros hay muchos...


----------



## azigta (May 10, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Hay muchas maneras de hacerlo....
> 
> mi pregunta es.... si ya vas hacer algo que no tienes ni (P) idea, porque no haces una nave espacial o un satelite??? digo que valga la pena...
> 
> ...



A ver, si que se hacerlo, lo que pasa, es que no se exactamente que componentes usar, y de todas formas, tampoco hace falta decirlo asi. Si no vas a ayudarme, pues no comentes.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 10, 2011)

Mira azigta, el tema es que en este foro la gente suele ser más concreta a la hora de preguntar algo. Por tu mensaje parece que no sabrías ni por donde empezar y así es dificil ayudarte.

Existen un millón de maneras de abordar tu proyecto:

1.- Puedes poner un conmutador (parecido al interruptor pero con 6 pines) unido a un listón de madera, de modo que cuando choque se conmute el sentido de giro del motor.

2.- Puedes usar sensores de infrarojo con un chip (evidentemente si pones un chip tienes que programarlo).

3.- Puedes poner un final de carrera de modo que al tocar la pared se cierre.

Y un montón más. Pero insisto. SE concreto y empieza tu por diseñar tu proyecto. Nosotros te ayudamos con tus dudas.


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2011)

> Si no vas a ayudarme, pues no comentes.


 
mmm.. te estoy ayudando....

incluso hasta me puse a buscar el que hice que estaba probado... el compañero que lo realizo me envio un video jalando y se veia bacan (chido)... pero no lo encuentro y si esta aqui en los foros... 

busca lo relacionado a los puentes H digamos que es el corazon del proyecto...


----------



## azigta (May 10, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Mira azigta, el tema es que en este foro la gente suele ser más concreta a la hora de preguntar algo. Por tu mensaje parece que no sabrías ni por donde empezar y así es dificil ayudarte.
> 
> Existen un millón de maneras de abordar tu proyecto:
> 
> ...



Un monton de maneras? digo claramente en el post, que lo quiero hacer de una manera concreta , pero que solo necesito saber que componentes usar, o sea,que sensores y que chip. Yo claro que se hacerlo de todas esas maneras, pero lo que quiero es hacerlo como digo en el post, no con conmutadores, ni con finales de carrera ni nada asi, porque con eso ya se yo.



lubeck dijo:


> mmm.. te estoy ayudando....
> 
> incluso hasta me puse a buscar el que hice que estaba probado... el compañero que lo realizo me envio un video jalando y se veia bacan (chido)... pero no lo encuentro y si esta aqui en los foros...
> 
> busca lo relacionado a los puentes H digamos que es el corazon del proyecto...



Perdoname, te habia malinterpretado.


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2011)

> que sensores y que chip.


 
lo sensores Pueden ser unos switch comunes y corrientes

los chips digamos un pic16f628a y un L298...


----------



## Pelelalo (May 11, 2011)

azigta dijo:


> Un monton de maneras? digo claramente en el post, que lo quiero hacer de una manera concreta , pero que solo necesito saber que componentes usar, o sea,que sensores y que chip. Yo claro que se hacerlo de todas esas maneras, pero lo que quiero es hacerlo como digo en el post, no con conmutadores, ni con finales de carrera ni nada asi, porque con eso ya se yo.



Que yo sepa el final de carrera es un transductor de posición. Transductor: Dicese de dispositivo sensor (detecta alguna magnitud física, por ejemplo posición) + transductor propiamente dicho + (opcional) acondicionador.

Mira azigta, creo que te estas subiendo a la parra y con esas maneras vas poco lejos. Así que suerte con tus sensores (concretos) que lo demás ya lo sabes TODO.


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2011)

azigta dijo:


> Hola quiero hacer un coche pequeñito con dos sensores, uno alante y otro atras, y que cuando uno de los sensores, que mande la señal a un chip, que cambie la polarizacion de los motores, y que giren hacia el lado contrairario al que estaban girando. Como lo hago? Quiero decir, que chip, y que sensores? Tengo que programar el chip? Si es asi, como? Quiero haceqlo de esa manera, a ver si podeis ayudarme. Gracias!


 
mira, *LEETE a vos mismo :*



azigta dijo:


> Hola quiero hacer un coche pequeñito con dos sensores, uno alante y otro atras, y que cuando uno de los sensores, (( ?¿?¿ )) que mande la señal a un chip,!


 
y que cuando uno de lso sensores QUE ?? 
te cortaste y pasaste a mandar una señal.
mira, decis que queres poner sensores, pero deberias saber que hay muchos tipos de sensores:
de contacto, como te dijeron para cuando el coche choque.
o de proximidad.
o de luz segun el ambiente que rodee al vehiculo.
incluso podrias colocar sensores de temperatura por si se aproxima a algo caliente que se aleje.

en fin............
para comenzar no decis que tipo de sensor o que queres sensar, y te lo estan haciendo notar.




azigta dijo:


> que mande la señal a un chip, que cambie la polarizacion de los motores, y que giren hacia el lado contrairario al que estaban girando. Como lo hago? Quiero decir, que chip, y que sensores? Tengo que programar el chip? Si es asi, como? Quiero haceqlo de esa manera, a ver si podeis ayudarme. Gracias!


 
leete , decir que necesitas "chips" y sensore sno te hace saber nada .

no estas diciendo nada de nada y decis que sabes hacerlo .
y escribis con mala leche 



azigta dijo:


> Un monton de maneras? digo claramente en el post, que lo quiero hacer de una manera concreta , pero que solo necesito saber que componentes usar, o sea,que sensores y que chip. *Yo claro que se hacerlo de todas esas maneras*, pero lo que quiero es hacerlo como digo en el post, no con conmutadores, ni con finales de carrera ni nada asi, porque con eso ya se yo.
> 
> .


 
dale, si decis que sabes hacerlo comenzalo que aca esta la gente (con santa paciencia) para ayudarte.
y si lo hacen, recorda mandar una nota al vaticano para canonizar a los muchachos.





azigta dijo:


> A ver, si que se hacerlo, lo que pasa, es que no se exactamente que componentes usar, y de todas formas, tampoco hace falta decirlo asi. Si no vas a ayudarme, pues no comentes.


 
te hago una pregunta:

decime.

segun vos sabes como hacerlo pero no sabes que componentes usar.
bueno, pues, decime esto:

si te responde alguno de los muchachos que te han respondido, segun vos con poca amabilidad , por ejemplo:

usa un pic xxx para manejar todo y como driver de el motor (que ni idea tenes tampoco ) usa un IR xxx .
o con un par de FF ya invertis la orden , pero como driver para el motor usa un  xxcxcx 

te alcanza ??? por que decis que queres los componentes........
estas seguro que luego no querras el esquema ?? o sea que te lo hagan ??? 
por que es muy raro alguine que dice que sabe hacerlo pero no sabe con que componentes.
chocaste con la moto y perdiste parte de la memoria ?? 

la verdad que no das para otra cosa.
levantalo vos , por que no son lso demas los que tiraron esto al suelo .


----------

